#  Schulmedizin >   Muskelfaserriss in der Wade, nach 3 Wochen noch starke Schmerzen >

## xhm5018

Hallo,  am Samstag, 11.7.09 hat mir nach dem Sport die linke Wade geschmerzt. Sie  war stark geschwollen, aber nicht blau angelaufen. Bin Montag und Dienstag nicht in Arbeit gegangen. Am Mittwoch konnte ich trotz  Schwellung humpelnd in die Arbeit gehen. Wenn ich aber aus der Sitzhaltung aufgestanden bin,ist mir das Blut in die Wade geschossen und ich hatte einen anhaltenden Schmerz. Am Freitag, 17.07.2009 bin ich zum Orthopäden, der mich dann gleich ins Krankenhaus eingewiesen hatte (Verdacht auf Thrombose). Im Krankenhaus war in der Notaufnahme am Freitag Abend kein ausgebildeter Spezialist, der das entsprechende Ultraschallgerät bedienen konnte. Es wurde Blut abgenommen und der D-Dimer-Test war unter dem Grenzwert, was eine Thrombose ausschließt. Seit diesem Tag gehe ich nur noch auf Krücken. Durch einen Besuch am Dienstag darauf beim Kardiologen wurde die Thrombose endgültig ausgeschlossen. Mein Orthopäde hat mir weder Schmerztabletten noch Salben verschrieben. Es wurde nur ein Zinkverband für drei Tage angelegt. Jetzt sind fast 3 Wochen vergangen und der Schmerz in der Wade wird immer schlimmer. Am schlimmsten ist es, wenn ich aus der liegenden Position aufstehe. Dann sticht die Wade unerträglich. (Schlimm, wenn man auf Toilette muss). Habe jetzt den Orthopäden gewechselt. Der zweite wunderte sich, warum mein erster Arzt kein MRT verschrieben hatte. Auf diesen Termin beim Radiologen muss ich jetzt nochmal drei Wochen warten!! Habe auch gleich einen Thrombosestrumpf und einen Stützschuh erhalten. Doch die Schmerzen beim Aufstehen bleiben und werden einfach nicht besser.  Fragen: 1. Was sind das für Schmerzen und wie entstehen die? 2. Wie kann ich die Schmerzen im Stehen mildern? 3. Ist das normal, dass man nach drei Wochen immer noch so schlimme Schmerzen hat? 4. Die Schmerzmittel schlagen leider sehr auf den Magen, gibt es ein Medikament, das das verhindert?  Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.

----------


## Micha

Hallo,
hab mir auch schon so was angelacht.
Bei mir waren erstmal 2 Wochen Ruhe, kühlen und hochlagern angesagt. Von meinem Hausarzt gab es dann zusätzlich Elektrotherapie und ich bekam direkt in den Riss ein Mittel gespritzt bekommen.
Das Zeug spritzt auch Dr. Wohlfahrt seinen Nationalfussballern.
Versuchen Sie sich im Sanitätshaus eine spezielle Wadenbandage zu besorgen, und sie konsequent zu tragen.
Wenn der Arzt das Teil nicht verschreibt, dann mal im Internet bei Mac David Sportbandagen nachsehen. Bei dem Anbieter stimmen Preis und Qualität überein. 
Ich wünsche gute Besserung       :zd_bye_3_cut: 
Micha

----------


## xhm5018

Hallo Micha, danke für die Anwort und die Genesungswünsche.  Ich hatte jetzt endlich eine Kernspin und siehe da, es wurden mehrer Muskelfaserrisse und eine schon ältere Thrombose in den Nebengefäsen festgestellt. Die verursacht die Schmerzen, wenn ich versuche aufzustehen. Jetzt muß ich mir Certoparin-Natrium 8000 l.E.-Spritzen zweimal täglich gegen die Thrombose geben.  Schmerzen haben schon etwas nachgelassen. Erst mein Hausarzt hatte eine plausible Erklärung für die Thrombose. Durch die Schmellung werden die Gefässe verengt. Es kommt zum Blutstau. Warum aber der Bluttest D-Dimerwert nichts angezeigt hat, konnte mir keiner erklären.

----------

